
Show HN: F-dotfiles, GNU stow with healthy organization guidelines - kraymer
https://github.com/Kraymer/F-dotfiles
======
kraymer
I decided to have a dotfiles repo a few months ago. Started with a @holman
fork but was rebuted by the bootstrap/install scripts limitations.

Using stow resolved that.

Then I stumbled upon questions that did not have obvious gold standard way to
do it :

\- how do you differentiate folders meant to be stowed from others?

\- how do you store config files saved at different locations depending on
platform without duplicating content?

\- how to deal with files with sensitive information?

So I used some guidelines to deal with theses cases, the result is F-dotfiles.

